# Über meine IP wurden mehrere Musikstücke geladen



## patschi (15 April 2011)

Hallo , ich bin neu hier und hoffe ihr köönt mir weiterhelfen.

Am 03.02.11 erhielt ich ein Schreiben von einem Anwalt, dass ich
eine Urheberverletzung getätigt hätte und mir geschützte Musikstücke 
aus dem Internet geladen haben soll.
Dieser Download soll zum 30.01.11 passiert sein. Mitgeliefert hat der Herr Anwalt eine IP Adresse.

Ich war zwischen dem 27.01.11 und 01.02.11 bei einer Bekannten in Hamburg (kann ich auch belegen) und dachte mir das es sich dabei um irgendeinen Abmahn-Abzocker handelt und habe meinen Anwalt beauftrag meine IP zu dem Zeitraum von der Telekom zu holen.
Das war auch noch möglich, heißt die Telekom hat mir die Auskuft geliefert.
Das erschreckende ist: Die IP stimmt - heißt diese IP wurde mir zugeordnet.
Nun bin ich sprachlos. Wie kann das sein?
Die Polizei und auch mein Anwalt zweifeln nun an meiner Aussage.
Also sie glauben mir das ich nicht da war aber vermuten nun das ich einem Dritten zugang gegeben habe der diese Stücke für mich runterläd.
Das ist völliger Unsinn.
a) ist das gar nicht meine Musik und b) hatte keiner Zugang zu meiner Wohnung oder meinen PC in dieser Zeit. Das schwörre ich!! 
Auch haben die meinen PC durchsuchen dürfen und nichts darauf gefunden was auf diesen Download hinweist. Aber da meinte der Beamte dann ganz trocken "das kann man ja wieder löschen".

Habt Ihr Profis in der IT  - eine Erklärung wie das passieren konnte?
WENN sich jemand in mein WLAN gehackt hat (was ich eigentlich auch nicht glaube weil es Passwort geschützt ist) kann ich das dann irgendwie rausfinden? Hinterlässt dieser jemand evtl irgendwelche Spuren?
Oder gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit?

Scheinbar muss ich den Mist+meinen Anwalt bezahlen.

Ich weiß ich war dämlich das ich bei der Telekom meine IP offenlegen habe lassen, aber ich bin mir ja auch keiner Schuld bewusst.

Gibt es jemanden der mir Infos geben kann? 

Danke schon mal, LG Astrid


----------



## Reducal (15 April 2011)

*AW: Über meine IP wurden mehrere Musikstücke geladen*



> du warst nicht zu Hause
> nur du allein lebst in der Wohnung
> dein WLAN ist verschlüsselt


Kannst du dir vorstellen, dass jemand in deinem unmittelbaren Umfeld den WLAN-Schlüssel hat? Ist es möglich, dass in deinem Haus mehrere Familien wohnen und der Verteilerkasten zum T-Com-Hauszugang frei zugänglich ist?

Welcher Anwalt will da was, wie viel und wie soll gezahlt werden?


----------



## Teleton (15 April 2011)

*AW: Über meine IP wurden mehrere Musikstücke geladen*

Du hast offenbar eine urheberrechtliche Abmahnung erhalten so wie mehrere 100.000 andere Betroffene auch. 
Mich wundert, dass Dein Anwalt die IP noch erfragen konnte. Falls es beim Provider zu einem Zuordungsfehler gekommen ist ist aber klar dass die IP identisch ist mit der die den Abmahnanwälten mitgeteilt wurde.
Denkbar ist auch, dass Dein Wlan geknackt wurde. Über die Frage welche Auswirkungen das auf Deine Haftung hat kann Dir Dein Anwalt sagen, sprich ihn mal auf die Entscheidung BGH vom 12.05.2010 - I ZR 121/08 an.
Hast Du über  bereits eine (ggf modifizierte) Unterlassungserklärung abgegeben?


----------



## patschi (15 April 2011)

*AW: Über meine IP wurden mehrere Musikstücke geladen*

Den Namen vom Anwalt möchte ich jetzt nicht nennen.( Der Fall ist NOCH nicht abgeschlossen und will mir jetzt kein Bein stellen)

Es geht um vier Musikstücke (so Musik von DJ Ötzi und so).
Gesamt geht es um ca. 3000 Euro (ohne meine Anwaltsgebühren).
Für mich ist das wirklich sehr viel Geld!! 

Also an den Schlüssel (wenn Du damit das PW meinst) sollte eigentlich keiner kommen.. Wohnen tue ich in einer Doppelhaushälfte.
Mein Netz (habe ich getestet mit dem Laptop) reicht ca. 30m.
Aber verlangt immer ein PW. Das PW habe ich mitlerweile auch geändert.

Es handelt sich um einen T-Home Anschluß, also wo TV dabei ist und Internet. Keine Ahnung ob das noch welche bei uns in der Straße haben- wäre das gut zu wissen? 

Danke und freue und hoffe auf eine Antwort

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:34:53 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:29:18 ----------




Teleton schrieb:


> Mich wundert, dass Dein Anwalt die IP noch erfragen konnte. Falls es beim Provider zu einem Zuordungsfehler gekommen ist ist aber klar dass die IP identisch ist mit der die den Abmahnanwälten mitgeteilt wurde.


 
Es lag wohl noch ind er Zeitspanne. Also mein Anwalt war auch etwas überrascht, aber scheinbar ist es noch möglich. (Was ich ja erstmal als positiv gewertet hatte..) 


> Denkbar ist auch, dass Dein Wlan geknackt wurde. Über die Frage welche Auswirkungen das auf Deine Haftung hat kann Dir Dein Anwalt sagen, sprich ihn mal auf die Entscheidung BGH vom 12.05.2010 - I ZR 121/08 an.
> Hast Du über bereits eine (ggf modifizierte) Unterlassungserklärung abgegeben?


 
Nein noch gar nicht habe ich abgegeben. Im Moment versuche ich noch auf mein Recht zubestehen.
Vielen Dank, werde ich machen!!! Er macht mir leider im Moment gar keine Hoffung was das angeht. Den Anwalt interessiert auch meine Beweislage (das ich nicht da war und die Überprüfung des PCs) gar nicht 

Wenn das wirklich gehackt wurde- kann ich irgendwie den "Täter" ermitteln?


----------



## Reducal (15 April 2011)

*AW: Über meine IP wurden mehrere Musikstücke geladen*



patschi schrieb:


> Es geht um vier Musikstücke (so Musik von DJ Ötzi und so).
> Gesamt geht es um ca. 3000 Euro


Hast du eine "0" vergessen? Das wäre aber _nur_ der Streitwert. Wieviel wollen die Anwälte? Hier gibt es schon mehrere Threads zu dem Thema, es ist nicht nachteilig, wenn du wenigstens einen Hinweis darauf gibst, welche Kanzlei die Forderung aufstellt. Immerhin gibt es auch einige Fakes und die können wir nur ausschließen, wenn du mehr Butter bei die Fische gibst.



patschi schrieb:


> Er macht mir leider im Moment gar keine  Hoffung was das angeht. Den Anwalt interessiert auch meine Beweislage  (das ich nicht da war und die Überprüfung des PCs) gar nicht...


Dann scheint mir dein Anwalt nicht wirklich die Ahnung in so einer Sache zu haben.



patschi schrieb:


> Wohnen tue ich in einer Doppelhaushälfte. Habe T-Home


Hat das dein Nachbar auch? Die Telekom liefert nämlich nur einen Anschluss pro Haus, der dann intern aufgesplittet wird. Bei T-Home kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass mehrere Haushalte nach außen hin die selbe IP haben. Bei Kabelanschlüssen (TV+Tel+Internet) ist das ja auch so!


----------



## patschi (15 April 2011)

*AW: Über meine IP wurden mehrere Musikstücke geladen*



Reducal schrieb:


> Hast du eine "0" vergessen?



Das sind die Kosten für das angebliche Downloaden. Dazu kommen natürlich die Anwaltsgebühren und die komsichen Gebühren für Ermittlung und das Briefeschreiben und und und ..

Aber vielen Dank das Du da noch als scheinbar "günstig" ansiehst.
Bringt mich nun aber auch nicht weiter.




> Dann scheint mir dein Anwalt nicht wirklich die Ahnung in so einer Sache zu haben.


 
Warum? - Genaus DAS versuche ich unteranderem gerade herauszufinden!!
Hast Du dafür evtl. auch eine Begründung für mich?? 
Er ist kein Computer "Freak"- das stimmt wohl.



> Hat das dein Nachbar auch?



Weiß ich leider nicht. Kann das aber versuchen herauszufinden.



> Immerhin gibt es auch einige Fakes und die können wir nur ausschließen


 
Das kann kein Fake sein. Erstens hätten das wohl die Behörden als erstes erkannt und auch mein Anwalt. Wenn ich jetzt den Namen nenne und mich damit irgendetwas verbaue (zB einen gegen Beweis) bekomme ich dann von Dir die Hilfe? 
Den Namen der Kanzlei kann ich gerne nennen wenn die Sache abgeschlossen ist (egal ob positiv oder negativ für mich).
Tut aber ansich nichts zur Sache, weil ich wissen möchte ob es 
a) irgendwie möglich is einen evtl. Hacker "nachzuverfolgen" -
wenn er mein WLAN genutzt hat oder b) es andere Möglichkeiten gibt an meine IP zu kommen.

Bitte, ich bin echt verzweifelt und verstehe Deine Antworten nicht wirklich.
Mag an meiner momentanen Gefühlslage liegen- aber ich fühle mich angeschossen von Dir. Sorry!


----------



## Hippo (15 April 2011)

*AW: Über meine IP wurden mehrere Musikstücke geladen*

Dich schießt niemand an, aber was Du verlangst ist im Nebel zu stochern oder vielleicht paßt der Vergleich besser mit 100 km/h bei 5 m Sichtweite im Nebel zu fahren. Einen einigermaßen verläßlichen Rat kann man Dir nur geben wenn mehr Informationen da sind.
Wenn Du Angst hast daß "Feind mithört" dann schick die speziellen Infos per PN


----------



## patschi (15 April 2011)

*AW: Über meine IP wurden mehrere Musikstücke geladen*

Ok, wenn die Kanzlei so wichtig ist um mir behilflich zu sein-
an wen soll ich die PN schicken?
Woher weiß ich denn das hinter einem User nicht der RA steckt? 
Ich dachte ich habe mich mit dem ersten Posting schon nackig gemacht-
wieviel Nebel kann der Name der Kanzlei bitte lichten??

Sorry ich mach das gerne, bin das nur aus anderen Foren eher nicht gewohnt.
Also an wen darf ich mich wenden um den Namen mitzuteilen?


----------



## Hippo (15 April 2011)

*AW: Über meine IP wurden mehrere Musikstücke geladen*

Schau mal auf die Beitragszahlen unter den Namen ...
... meinst Du daß sich unter den alten Hasen hier ein Abmahnanwalt versteckt?
Ich kann nicht für die anderen sprechen, ich habe nichts dagegen wenn Du mir die Informationen schickst die Du nicht offen reinstellen willst, die Antworten wirst Du von irgendeinem von uns aber dann höchstwahrscheinlich entsprechend anonymisiert wieder im Thread finden.


----------



## Reducal (15 April 2011)

*AW: Über meine IP wurden mehrere Musikstücke geladen*

Also pass mal auf, Astrid!

Du wirst aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach einen "Hacker" nicht ermitteln können. Dazu braucht es mehr als nur die Kenntnis, dass was passiert ist und dass der verzweifelte Wille von dir da ist.

Das mit den 3000 (+"0") bezog sich auf den üblichen Streitwert in solchen Sachen, der aber zumeist nur fiktiv ist. Die meisten Leute in deiner Situation bekommen irgend was um die 600-1300 € präsentiert.

Das dein Anwalt kein Computerfreak ist, ist nicht schlimm, eher normal! Nur, sollte er sich auch mit der Materie auskennen, denn dann hätte er gewusst, dass er dich sehr wohl erfolgreich verteidigen kann. Zum einen kommt bei dir die s. g. 100-€-Deckelung nach § 97a Abs. 2 UrhG in Betracht (siehe z. B. > HIER<) und zum anderen muss man sehr wohl zur Kenntnis nehmen, wenn du gar nicht vor Ort warst. Dann nämlich liegt es an den gegnerischen Anwälten zu beweisen, wer die Störung erzeugt hat. Dich trifft damit als Anschlussinhaberin allenfalls die s. g. Mitstörerhaftung, doch bei der muss man nicht mal die 100 € bezahlen sondern braucht allenfalls eine modifizierte Unterlassungserklärung abzugeben.

Was die Anwälte betrifft, so hatte ich schon erklärt, dass es hier schon andere Threads (also andere Themen) gibt, in denen schon sehr viel Info dazu steht und Hinweise auf die Vorgehensweise stehen zumindest zwischen den Zeilen auch drin.

Was die Behörden betrifft, so warst du womöglich bei der Polizei. Die ist aber für deine Sache nicht zuständig, weshalb man sich nur wundern kann, wenn dir eine halbseidene Info mitgeteilt worden ist.


----------



## patschi (15 April 2011)

*AW: Über meine IP wurden mehrere Musikstücke geladen*

Das ist doch mal eine Aussage.
Wenn es keine Möglichkeit gibt, weiss ich
jetzt das ich es sein lassen kann.

Mein Anwalt meinte es wäre in diesem Fall
an mir und wenn die Gegenpartei meinen 
Beweis nicht anerkennt geht es vor Gericht
Das muss ich aber auch erstmal Zahlen und 
die Chancen liegen 50/50 - vielleicht ist er wirklich
der falsche Anwalt aber ich werde ihm die Infos
geben und Dir vielen lieben Dank dafür.

Die Polizei hat deshalb was damit zu tun weil
ich Anzeige gegen unbekannt erstattet habe.
Da kam dann eins aufs andere aber wirklich geholfen
hat mir das nicht.

Danke und hoffe ihr habt es nicht falsch verstanden
ich bin einfach verdammt unsicher.


----------



## Reducal (15 April 2011)

*AW: Über meine IP wurden mehrere Musikstücke geladen*



patschi schrieb:


> Mein Anwalt meinte es wäre in diesem Fall an mir und wenn die Gegenpartei meinen Beweis nicht anerkennt geht es vor Gericht...


Damit geht der Kas ja schon los! Erfahrungsgemäß geht kaum einer dieser Abmahner vor Gericht und schon gar nicht wenn sie vorgekaut bekommen haben, dass sie auf dünnem Eis schwimmen. Nur leider bestätigt das nicht die Regel. Gerade deshalb ist es ja auch so interessant zu erfahren, wer die Abmahner sind. Die fahren nur große Geschütze auf, um die Betroffenen unter Druck zu setzen. Die meisten Leute zahlen dann lieber vorschnell und ohne Not.



patschi schrieb:


> weil ich Anzeige gegen unbekannt erstattet habe


Und wegen was? Weil einer angeblich deine IP genutzt hatte? Wo ist der Schaden, ist das Motiv, sind die erforderlichen (und nachweisbaren) Tatbestandsmerkmale? Sowat ist nahezu immer nicht erfolgversprechend und bereitet unnötigen Verwaltungsaufwand - kostenlos natürlich und so sieht dann auch die Einstellungsverfügung aus.


----------



## Teleton (15 April 2011)

*AW: Über meine IP wurden mehrere Musikstücke geladen*

Kann es sein,dass Du 4 verschiedene Abmahnungen am Hals hast (z.B. weil ein Chartcontainer wie German Top 100 Single Charts runtergeladen wurde). Und Dir von den Anwälten  rasch 750,- jeweils als Vergleich angeboten wurden?

Das wäre dann eine ganz "normale" Containerdateiabmahnung. Beschäftige Dich mal eingehend mit dem Problem der modifizierten Unterlassungserklärung (ggf vorbeugenden UE) und der üblichen Vorgehensweise und besprich das mit Deinem Anwalt. Dein Hauptproblem ist nicht die Kohle sondern die Unterlassungsgeschichte.

Hier gibt es eine Einführung in das Problem:
http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/allgem...uabgemahnte-grundlagen-bitte-voher-lesen.html


----------



## Devilfrank (16 April 2011)

*AW: Über meine IP wurden mehrere Musikstücke geladen*



patschi schrieb:


> Hallo , ich bin neu hier und hoffe ihr köönt mir weiterhelfen. [...]
> 
> Auch haben die meinen PC durchsuchen dürfen und nichts darauf gefunden was auf diesen Download hinweist. Aber da meinte der Beamte dann ganz trocken "das kann man ja wieder löschen".
> 
> ...



Allein bei der Betrachtung der technischen Seite bleiben für mich Fragen offen.

1. Wer genau hat denn Deinen PC untersucht? Der Dorfpolizist, der da mal schnell drin rumgeklickt hat? Oder war der PC tatsächlich zur forensischen Analyse? In letzterem Fall wäre sehr schnell nachweisbar ob da jemals das geeignete Programm für den Download installiert war. Ich gehe mal davon aus es handelt sich um das sogenannte Filesharing? Zumindest wäre auch eindeutig feststellbar gewesen, ob diverse Löschversuche oder gar Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems vorgenommen wurden.

2. Dein WLAN ist durch Passwort gesichert. Welches Verschlüsselungsverfahren denn? WEP? WPA? Ein WEP-gesichertes WLAN hat zwar ein wunderhübsches Passwort, kann aber innerhalb von Sekunden geknackt werden. Und auch WPA kann ausgetrickst werden. Wenn das Passwort zu einfach gewählt wurde, kann es durch eine sogenannte Brute-Force-Attack (Brute-Force-Methode ? Wikipedia) erraten werden. 

3. Was ist das denn für ein Router, der dort arbeitet? Einer von der Telekom? Einige Router bewahren ein sogenanntes Logfile auf, aus dem hervorgeht, welches Gerät wann verbunden war. Aber selbst wenn es der Fall wäre, dürfte das aufgrund des langen Zeitraums mittlerweile überschrieben sein. Allerdings wäre das Aufgabe des untersuchenden Technikers/ Beamten gewesen auch hier nach möglichen Unschuldsbeweisen zu suchen.

Unter dem Strich habe ich ebenfalls das Gefühl, dass Dein Anwalt mit dieser Materie überfordert ist. Entweder Du "fütterst" ihn mit (Grund-) Wissen auf oder schaust nach einer Alternative.


----------



## Schlurchi (2 Mai 2011)

*AW: Über meine IP wurden mehrere Musikstücke geladen*

Hallo Patchi,

wie Devilfrank schon schrieb, wäre ein Blick ins Log des Routers vielleicht nicht verkehrt, um herauszufinden, ob zu der fraglichen Zeit überhaupt ein Datentransfer stattgefunden hat. Es kann natürlich sein, dass für diesen Zeitraum keine Einträge mehr existieren.

Auch muss ich Devilfrank rechtgeben, was das sich Unschauen nach einem anderen Anwalt anbelangt. Von dem, was du so schreibst, macht es so den Anschein, als ob er nicht wirklich Erfahrung mit solchen Fällen hat.
Es gibt mittlerweile Anwälte, die sich auch Internetgeschichten spezialisiert haben. In so einem Fall wäre so einer wirklich die bessere Wahl.

Gut ist schonmal, dass du dein Wlan überhaupt abgesichert hast. Egal, ob durch ein älteres Verfahren (WEP) oder nicht. Wenn du damit und der Aussage deiner Freundin aus Hamburg zu einem Anwalt gehst, sollte es eigentlich nicht schlecht aussehen, aber das muss der Anwalt sagen.

Hat sich in der Sache mittlereile etwas ergeben? Wäre nett, wenn du hier nochmal reinposten könntes, wie sich die Dinge entwickelt haben.

VG,
Schlurchi


----------

